# Pictures from DoglovingSenior



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I was just talking to DoglovingSenior and she asked me to post some pictures of her new little rescue dog, Jolie, she has been posting about recently. She is recuperating from surgery and is staying with a friend for a while and couldn't post from there. So here are some pictures of little Jolie. I talked to her today and she sounds like she is recuperating just fine. :smile:



























Is that a cutie or what?? :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you speak to her again, please convey my wishes for a speedy recovery...she is in my thoughts...

and, that is a cutie...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, please tell her to hurry back and the photos are great!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yes, if you talk again tell her we all wish her the best and thanks for the adorable pictures!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Adorable..what is she? Pug-maltese?? I love the look.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi gang! I am doing VERY well-was rather miserable yesteerday & the day before but am ME again.-Typing with one hand is definitely NOT ME! Isn't she a love? Slayer, she is a Tibetan Spaniel. She is not snarling dometimes after she yawns he lip get caught on the bottom teeth <LOLOL>. Take Care ALL and thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you are getting back to normal - at least enough to type one-handed!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She is adorable!! Hard to believe that someone abandoned that little sweetie but it worked out well for the both of you! 

Get well quick!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I can see why you fell in love with her. She is just an adorable little cutie! Lucky her, she fell on her feet when she met you.
And, I hope you are feeling better and have everything back in working order really quickly. I had wondered where you had been as hadn't read anything from you lately. Best healing wishes from me, Mol & Windy


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG....I want her!LOL NO REALLY!!!!:biggrin:  She is ADORABLE!!!

I hope you start feeling better!:hug:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad things are getting better! Jolie is adorable, love the snaggle!


----------

